# Switching Substrates in Nanotank



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

I'd like to rescape my 5.5gal nanotank and I want to switch out the substrate completely. I've been using fluval stratum and I'm considering switching it with ADA aquasoil. The only inhabitants I've got in there are a dozen cherry shrimp and they'll be put in a breeder box in another tank while I redo the 5.5. For plants, I have glosso, s. repens, pearlweed, and some windelov floating around. I've read that aquasoil needs to be cycled beforehand to remove the ammonia, but I'll still be using my aquaclear 20 with cycled media, so should I just switch out the stratum with aquasoil, rescape the tank, add the filter and wait for the ammonia levels to go down with water changes? Or should I cycle the aquasoil in another tank/holding container and then switch it with my existing substrate? 

Thanks


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Daniel Ma said:


> ...switch out the stratum with aquasoil, rescape the tank, add the filter and wait for the ammonia levels to go down with water changes...


I would suggest this over your second option. Keep the shrimp in the other tank until your re-done 5.5 gallon tank is finished cycling.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

battmanh said:


> I would suggest this over your second option. Keep the shrimp in the other tank until your re-done 5.5 gallon tank is finished cycling.


Would this cause any problems with my cycle or would it just be another 1-2 weeks of water changes to bring the ammonia down? I'm not in a rush to add the shrimp back in. I'm just focusing on rescaping.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't had experience adding shrimp to a tank with new Amazonia or vice versa but if you can rinse the Amazonia first (due to the smaller amount you'll need to use for a 5gal tank) then do a few water changes afterwards; I think this is the least you can do.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,a side question to your post - Why are you switching soils?

I would suggest that retain a bed of the used stratum of about 1/2 at the bottom of the tank & pulling it away from the edges of the tank, so when you layer the new ADA there is no division layers visible, benefits of this is the old stratum is already seeded with nitrifying bacteria & will aid in with quickly cycling the ADA, also without rinsing the balance of the stratum, bag it in a fine mesh bag or ladies nylon and hang it in the tank until cycle is over.
There is also a recommended water change regime for ammonia leaching soil such as ADA which involves large daily WC for the first week & reducing it the second week ( Google)
I suspect with the use of the old fluval & your seeded filter with a few WC there will be a short cycle if any.
Regards


----------

